# Not sure of the vintage- Bianchi 18 speed



## thom (Jul 15, 2021)

I just found this...


Sorry I couldn't get a good overall pic.


 

 

 The serial number is 694517. Can anyone tell me the date of mfg? I did not ride it  because the tires are flat but I spun the wheels and they are true. I'm thinking about it.


----------



## sworley (Jul 15, 2021)

Phil Wood hubs! Appears to be mid 80s, generally speaking. Made in Italy, must be decentish. I have an '89 Bianchi in Celeste, Italian made. Great rider. This is prob worth $250-$300 as is. Not being celeste hurts but looks to be of decent quality.

What model is it? Tubing? Other components? That info would help. 

If this is $5-$50 at Goodwill, looks like it is, grab it before someone else does!


----------



## juvela (Jul 15, 2021)

-----

hello thom,

thank you for posting

me first impression is that it hails from te Piaggio period

appears to be merchandise at a thrift store or junque shop

images poor almost to the point of being valueless

appreciate that situation in store may make photos difficult - or they may be someone else's photos...

the Phil wheels certainly not original to the cycle

my date guess would be ~1984


-----


----------



## thom (Jul 15, 2021)

Yes, in my favorite local thrift store. Asking $100 but I'm a regular customer and can probably get it for a little less. A couple more pics...

 front hub

 front rim

 rear rim 

 I believe the stand will be included in the price.


----------



## sworley (Jul 15, 2021)

$100 or less would be a bargain. Does it fit you? What are your intentions with it? These used to be in decent demand but I think that’s softened over the last five years. Still, should make for a great rider.


----------



## thom (Jul 15, 2021)

Tubing?

 I lifted it an found it to be very light.


----------



## juvela (Jul 15, 2021)

-----

thanks very much for the additional pictures and information   😉 

readers would likely be able to give more assistance with some drive side images...


-----


----------



## sworley (Jul 15, 2021)

Yep, Columbus Formula Two tubing. I bet this is a Campione D’ Italia model, same as mine. It’s the lowest-end made in Italy Bianchi. 





__





						campione d'italia bianchi - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## all riders (Jul 16, 2021)

Definitely mid-eighties.  Juvela says '84, but I'm gonna go one year later so that those aero brake levers can work their way down to that lower price point model. Would expect Modolo brakes (very good) and Ofmega crankset(perfect, quality copy of Campy unit). If Ofmega crank then would also expect original hubs to have been Ofmega as well.  The few shots of the headtube suggest that the frame might be on the large size--approaching 60cm---if it fits, then yes to $100(minus what your charm gains you). If flipping, large bikes don't bring as much money--unless you find the tall guy who needs it.


----------



## thom (Jul 16, 2021)

Thanks, I believe the pics might be deceiving as to the frame size. I didn't notice the stand over height being very high. I went back today but the store closes earlier than I expected so I know nothing more.


----------



## BianchiGirll (Jul 16, 2021)

Hello   Someone on Bike Forums sent me a link to this post.   Nice looking but interesting Bianchi. 

Can you tell me a bit more about it?  Where is it?  In the US market Formula Two tubing, with those decals, was only used in '86/87.  The color looks green to me, but it could just be the computer, so I can't really match it to the catalog.  what color is it?   The Dia Compe brake levers probably are not stock, alnong with the as mentioned wheels, and likely replaced the Modolo non aero levers.  What model are the calipers, cranks, headset and derailleurs?  I can't see the seat lug but it is odd that there isn't some sort of cartouche on the fork crown.  Can you see the bottom bracket threading?  what about the seatpost diameter, although that doesn't look stock either?  Is there anything stamped on the dropouts?  

Sorry I know that's a lot but I just can't see anything in the pics.


----------



## thom (Jul 17, 2021)

The finish looks more blue than green to me. The wheels are both the same size and both anodized (?) black but at least one has been replaced. The tires are "skinnier" than any I have on my bikes, I believe. I will go back and but it and bring it home on Tuesday (The store is not open again till then). Once I have it home I can get good pics and if I decide not to keep it I will post it on here.


----------



## CavemanJoe (Jul 18, 2021)

thom said:


> Tubing?View attachment 1446770 I lifted it an found it to be very light.



Well, did you but it? Looks like a 62cm frame for someone 6' and over. I myself would have bought it in a second, especially if I could have talked them down to $75. The mismatched components and dirt are good, valid bargaining points. I would then get it squared away and enjoy every second I was out riding it!


----------



## sworley (Jul 20, 2021)

Were you able to get it? It would not surprise me if it sold before you could return. That would be a decent scoop for a flipper at $100.


----------



## sworley (Jul 22, 2021)

Any luck or was it sold?


----------

